# Chris Broderick Pick Clip available to purchase!



## Alex6534 (Oct 12, 2012)

Grab it!

Store | Chris Broderick Official Blog


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2012)

Damn. $8 for one.


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 12, 2012)

Actually that seems pretty damn smart. Time to make a cheaper alternative myself from standard household material


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 12, 2012)

About time. Will buy some shortly.


----------



## Michael T (Oct 12, 2012)

Ordered one, we will see how well it works for us mortals.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 12, 2012)

I have one and it's weird initially - almost have to relearn how to hold the pick. I'll try it again tonight.


----------



## Sunyata (Oct 12, 2012)

Seems somewhat pointless...someone enlighten me...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 12, 2012)

Sunyata said:


> Seems somewhat pointless...someone enlighten me...



It's his patented system to keeping the pick attached to your thumb while allowing you to do full 4 finger tap/sweeps ala Broderick.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 12, 2012)

Damn, that Ibanez sounds like shit throught that Axe FX. Chris should work on his lead tone.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 12, 2012)

Fucking finally! Been waiting forever for these.

Been making do with these






for a few years now, Fred Kelly Bumblebee strap with a Jazz III maxgrip glued to it (because the Fred Kelly picks wear out damn fast and are expensive). 

I wonder if I will prefer this Broderick pickclip? To be honest I don't think I will but I'm definitely trying it!


----------



## Alex6534 (Oct 12, 2012)

For £10 it's worth a shot, I've ordered mine. Wonder if the new Petrucci Jazz III's will fit?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought two. Since I'm paying for international shipping anyway I might as well get two (if I don't like it I'll give it to someone or sell it dirt cheap)


----------



## Black Mamba (Oct 12, 2012)

About time! \m/


----------



## theo (Oct 12, 2012)

Put my order in. I find that when I'm gigging I constantly feel like my pick is sliding away even if it isn't. Hopefully these help


----------



## DLG (Oct 12, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> It's his patented system to keeping the pick attached to your thumb while allowing you to do full 4 finger tap/sweeps ala Broderick.



because the majority of guitarists rock that 4 finger tap shit on the reg.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 12, 2012)

Will Jazz III's work with this?


----------



## noUser01 (Oct 12, 2012)

ROAR said:


> Will Jazz III's work with this?



If they do, I'm all over this. I NEED one of these, they are a great idea but I never had a good homemade alternative, so now I'm stoked. Genius idea, worth the money even though it's pricey.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 12, 2012)

Eh, pricey?
I couldn't break it down, but this is definitely reasonable.
It seems if it's not Radiohead's format of pay what you want it's pricey these days,
i jest


----------



## noUser01 (Oct 12, 2012)

ROAR said:


> Eh, pricey?
> I couldn't break it down, but this is definitely reasonable.
> It seems if it's not Radiohead's format of pay what you want it's pricey these days,
> i jest



I'm just saying it's pricey compared to what I would pay for a 5 pack of fingerpicks. Which is... around $8.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 12, 2012)

Ah yea true, hopefully these are really comfortable
and offer a path towards being Broderick-like


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Oct 12, 2012)

wow, that took a long time. 
Ordered two, why the hell not. Maybe it will help my awful technique. lol


----------



## Divinehippie (Oct 13, 2012)

this is a really good idea simple yet functional. now just waiting to try them out xD


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 13, 2012)

Trying to decide if I want to order just one or two, or get five with his autograph.. I ordered two Red Bear thumbpicks in July (which STILL havent arrived yet ugh) so Im ok with spending $40 a pick, let alone 5 for $35 is a great deal, if they are good.

My problem with other thumbpicks is the material used is usually crap tonally. Like the Bumblebee picks, I love how it feels but it sounds like garbage to me due to the plastic. Im living with a filed down dunlop right now, but being able to use any standard pick I want (which means I can get one that sounds great against the strings) is tempting.

Edit: Ended up ordering 5 of them. I figure I will keep 2 or 3 and give a few to friends. I dont mind supporting Chris and getting an autograph hopefully is sweet =] Its no Marty Friedman (my idol) but I still like Chris lol


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 13, 2012)

Krigloch the Furious said:


> wow, that took a long time.
> Ordered two, why the hell not. Maybe it will help my awful technique. lol



I wouldnt expect it to help your technique; rather you may have to relearn a completely new technique. Thats what I did when I switched 100% to thumbpicks; im going on year 2 now relearning completely and I still feel sloppy with it when doing the super-fast runs, but the end result is outstanding once you finally get it down, super versatile. Its a progression, but IMO worth it.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 13, 2012)

On second thoughts I think I'll wait for reviews - I'm not sure if they will be tight enough to serve as a thumbpick, rather than simply to stop you dropping your pick whilst tapping. I.e. can you pick with them without gripping with your index?


----------



## Alex6534 (Oct 13, 2012)

^It looks like it is possible, I'll let you know when mine arrives 

Skip to about the 3 minute mark if you like, that's when he talks about it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 14, 2012)

DLG said:


> because the majority of guitarists rock that 4 finger tap shit on the reg.



See I am hoping these things will effectively decrease the pressure you need to hold your pick with, and prevent slippage. I really dig gravity picks but I find them a touch slippery, even after scoring. 

I also play with a lot of hybrid picking and this may occasionally open up my index for use (if I am not using upstrokes I guess).


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 14, 2012)

The main reason I want one of these picks is so I can play without having to constantly make micro adjustments with the pick while playing.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Oct 14, 2012)

Whether or not these things would work with Jazz III's would be a deciding factor for me. The clip looks like it's too big to hold them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2012)

I thought Chris was a Jazz 3 user?


----------



## neoclassical (Oct 14, 2012)

Ordered one for poops and giggles. Even though I don't tap that much sometimes I like my right hand free to move/switch/troubleshoot/drink stuff on stage without worrying about picks. Hopefully it'll fit a 3mm jazz III.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 14, 2012)

So everyone's wondering if they work with Jazz III's yet there is no answer!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 14, 2012)

DLG said:


> because the majority of guitarists rock that 4 finger tap shit on the reg.



Yeah, that totally matters. 

Pack it up Chris, why bother. No one taps so fuck it.


----------



## mjdeanguitars (Oct 14, 2012)

Just ordered one for the price, hope I can play as awesome as Broderick now


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Oct 14, 2012)

This actually looks awesome for me. I recently began holding my pick with two fingers , thumb and index, as opposed to how I used to hold the pick with my thumb, index, and middle. It's been a hard transition because I've been playing with 3 fingers for over 10 years and just transitioned to 2 fingers 3 weeks ago. I noticed that I can sweep pick slightly better using only two fingers; however, it still feels really weird holding the pick the new way. But this crappy clip looks like a great solution. $8, why the fuck not. Everything is a rip off these days it seems.


----------



## brector (Oct 15, 2012)

Ill-Gotten James said:


> This actually looks awesome for me. I recently began holding my pick with two fingers , thumb and index, as opposed to how I used to hold the pick with my thumb, index, and middle. It's been a hard transition because I've been playing with 3 fingers for over 10 years and just transitioned to 2 fingers 3 weeks ago. I noticed that I can sweep pick slightly better using only two fingers; however, it still feels really weird holding the pick the new way. But this crappy clip looks like a great solution. $8, why the fuck not. Everything is a rip off these days it seems.



Don't worry, you will get used to it. I too held my pick with three fingers since I started. After a month or so of switching to 2 fingers, it started to feel natural. Now it feels REALLY weird to hold it with three fingers. HTH

-Brian


----------



## Indigenous (Oct 16, 2012)

So the store is closed, any idea when there will be more in stock? I missed my chance.


----------



## JStraitiff (Oct 16, 2012)

Im more interested in this cause i alternate between fingerstyle including my thumb so i cant have something attached to my thumb.

Jam Kat Commercial - YouTube


----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 18, 2012)

October 16, 2012

&#8220;Please be patient with the Pick Clip orders. I had no idea the demand would be so insane that I sold out of the 600 I had in a day. The international orders are being processed this week (a one man job with hundreds of customs forms to fill out, ugh). The U.S. orders of the pick clip went out yesterday, so some of you will probably get your pick clip today.

Here&#8217;s a few tips on the Pick Clip:

It is totally bendable. If you need it to grip the pick, or your thumb more or less, not only can you shape it to do that but you can also have it apply grip to different areas as well to make it more comfortable.

The pick clip functions best with a normal sized pick but small ones such as jazz picks can also work with a little more set up time.

Any thickness of pick should work up to 2mm

Picking in the beginning might feel a little odd, however I found it actually made my picking more efficient, so give it time and it will pay off.

I look forward to your comments/reviews of it. Please post them on my forum here: >>Chris Broderick Official Forum<< so I can read them all.&#8221;

- Chris


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Oct 18, 2012)

Got mine yesterday, seems cool.
Going to have to work at it though. Very strange.


----------



## neoclassical (Oct 18, 2012)

Ordered mine Sun night, while he was still taking orders and it's not here yet, wonder if I missed out.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds like I will order one to compare to my Bumblebee afterall


----------



## Alex6534 (Oct 18, 2012)

Should hopefully have mines by next week, wonder when he'll restock, if I like em I'll order a 5 pack.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 18, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> Should hopefully have mines by next week, wonder when he'll restock, if I like em I'll order a 5 pack.



He said there will be. It's just there was such a unexpectedly high demand for them.


----------



## Alex6534 (Oct 18, 2012)

I can imagine, think the first 300 orders got a free pick too, never tried his picks, wonder what they'l be like. Can't wait for it though, now there's really no excuse for not incorporating some 8 finger tapping (when I learn how to )


----------



## Rich5150 (Oct 18, 2012)

He was using the tortex sharps 1.35mm, I believe he is using ultex sharps now no idea on gauge though


----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 18, 2012)

Got mine yesterday, I like it. My pick is somewhat thin so it gets a little loose but for the most part it works great


----------



## Rich5150 (Oct 18, 2012)

Came home to mine today, its kinda funky will def have to get used to it


----------



## 4Eyes (Oct 19, 2012)

I ordered mine 6 days ago, so I hope I'll get it soon


----------



## XEN (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm definitely wanting to check these out. I tried the JamKat (Guitar Pick Holder Springs Into Play! Flip from Picking to Fingerstyle) but it almost worked better with acoustic than electric which sort of defeated the purpose for me. In a way it did offer an alternate technique which I may explore more some day, but It wasn't exactly what I was looking for.

I've been doing something like this (not my hand, stole pic from google image search):


----------



## Winspear (Oct 19, 2012)

I heard one guy say on facebook that the clip can catch the strings depending on picking angle/pick. I could see that happening..I'm almost sure I'll prefer the solution I posted on the first page but I'm going to order one of these as soon as they come back up!


----------



## neoclassical (Oct 19, 2012)

I got mine last night, 
1 I can't do pinch harmonics with it
2 my brain thinks the clip is getting in the way on the up stroke when sweeping. 
3 My 3 mm jazz stubby won't fit perfectly, so I may need to switch back to the full sized Dunlop X-H poly picks.
Definitely a learning curve to this.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Oct 19, 2012)

^ same with the pinch harmonics
I love doing those. Wasn't able to do it with the Broderick. I may have to practice


----------



## Zippoman (Oct 19, 2012)

I got these. A pretty big learning curve to this. I should say that this serves a different function than a thumbpick. Right now, I would say its not terribly good for freeing up one more finger for hybrid picking, but instead perfect for holding the pick while tapping (no surprise here). After adjusting the holder itself significantly (its bends easy to make it fit right), My biggest beef is how far the device holding the pick extends into the tip of the pick. I'm still getting used to this so I'll give it a couple months.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 19, 2012)

Took me about 8 months til the pinch harmonics started happening with my thumbpicks; its odd how it works and I cant even explain it, but it works now lol.. So keep with it!

Worse comes to worse; use your index finger (which is now free) behind your thumb for pinch harmonics. I started working on that before the normal way was happening.


----------



## rpr154 (Oct 22, 2012)

I believe Broderick uses his third finger to do his pinch harmonics. Ive tried it while using a traditional thum pick.. It works, but feels strange. Guess it would take some time to relearn certian techniques..


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 24, 2012)

This... feels weird. Learning curve for sure.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 24, 2012)

NickCormier said:


> Took me about 8 months til the pinch harmonics started happening with my thumbpicks; its odd how it works and I cant even explain it, but it works now lol.. So keep with it!
> 
> Worse comes to worse; use your index finger (which is now free) behind your thumb for pinch harmonics. I started working on that before the normal way was happening.



+1
I learned to use index harmonics with my thumbpick too. Most of my pinching occurs during slow solos so it wasn't a problem. I never practiced it but I've got normal pinches down now if I did want to use it during faster parts.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 25, 2012)

Pick clip came today, I just can't get on with it. 

I can see the appeal, tapping is much easier but my picking is shit when I use this clip. 

Shame.


----------



## thesnowdog (Oct 25, 2012)

Hmmm, you couldn't make it work with some effort or are the benefits just not worth the effort at this point in your playing?


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 25, 2012)

Not worth it. It totally changes how I pick and I feel like I don't connect with the pick in the same way. I can see the use if you are mainly a tapper and want to have a pick at the ready. 

So yeah, this will go in my drawer along with my other hundreds of picks I no longer use.


----------



## Alex6534 (Oct 26, 2012)

Got mine through yesterday, have to say I am liking it so far. It does feel weird but I'm getting use to it. It's pretty awesome to not go "Where the fuck is my pick?" an I find I can ascending sweeps with just my thumb now leaving my other fingers free to prepare to tap. An my right hand is a lot more relaxed now. I JUST got the Jazz III max grip to fit but it still needs some adjustments. Thinking of trying the XL version and see if that is any better as just now the attachment for the thumb catches the strings sometimes if my hand is too close to the strings.


----------



## 4Eyes (Oct 31, 2012)

I got mine today. I had to shape it little bit to fit on my thumb perfectly. it's great, I don't have any problems with pinch harmonics and I found out that my right hand and overall playing is just more relaxed, because I can hold pick very slightly with my index finger and don't have to stress about dropping it


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 1, 2012)

Finally received my 5, seem pretty cool. Love getting Chris' signature too. Good guy.

I am hoping to enjoy the Red Bear thumbpicks I bought once I get them (cost of ONE was as much as 5 of these pick clips lol) but I can see myself really enjoying this also, get to change up the pick easily to whatever type I want.

Recommended for someone whos looking to experiment


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 2, 2012)

I love the sig pick that came with it, I really don't notice any change in my picking from the clip, but now I can open my hand and not drop my pick. I dont have any problems with it except I keep hitting the backbutton on my mouse with it on!


----------



## Vicious7 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'll get one!!!!

Oh wait...gee...it's for *right* thumbs only... >_>


----------



## metallkrieg (Nov 8, 2012)

I got mine a week or so ago and I still haven't got the time to try it properly... but I love the pick!

I've been using Dunlop Jazz III for a really long time but 5 minutes with this pick and suddenly every note is clearer and tighter!

Can you guys tell me if the Chris Broderick Sig Pick is equivalent to these Dunlop Tortex Sharp 1,35?

Thanks!


----------



## Syriel (Nov 9, 2012)

metallkrieg said:


> I got mine a week or so ago and I still haven't got the time to try it properly... but I love the pick!
> 
> I've been using Dunlop Jazz III for a really long time but 5 minutes with this pick and suddenly every note is clearer and tighter!
> 
> ...



Yes they're Tortex Sharps, he mentions he uses Sharps himself in a vid. Not sure about the gauge, but I think that's correct.




Maniacal said:


> So yeah, this will go in my drawer along with my other hundreds of picks I no longer use.



Can I have them so I don't have to wait for the store to be up again? I don't wanna wait for the store to open up again.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Mar 22, 2013)

Bump time! 

If you signed up for the mailing list, you should have an e-mail giving you a link and password to get it waiting for you. I just ordered mine, it came out to $16.58 including shipping, but international is more. I'm interested to see how this turns out.


----------



## madz7z (Mar 22, 2013)

I also got email! Yahoooooo!
Ordered already


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't see paying that for a single pick. I'll just stick with my modified Dunlop thumb pick that's been reshaped to a jazz3. 

79 cent thumb pick. A little sand paper. 5 minutes. Seems like a better deal to me.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 25, 2013)

are these avaliable again?


----------



## Ginsu (Apr 3, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> are these avaliable again?



I've just purchased one in the last fifteen minutes, so right now, yes.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 6, 2013)

*bump*

Hey guys long time no see, so I just bought one of these and got it the other day and was having mixed (mostly negative) feelings about jazz 3s being too small and it messing up my "technique". I decided to check here and see if people had snatched these up and their opinions and it seems a lot people shared my feelings about it. 

Since the thing was gonna end up in a drawer somewhere at this rate and its pretty malleable I decided to take some pliers and a bolt cutter to it, wouldn't be my first time mutilating picks or pick related stuff to tailor it to what works for me.

Results:











Pretty much works as I imagined it now, is nice. There's still 2 of the 5 little pointies that were on the bottom, the other 3 really weren't making any contact with the pick and the furthest one forward was straight up sticking out from the side of the pick when I had it at the angle I wanted so I just chopped that whole section away. Between the 2 pointies and that little fold in the back the pick doesn't budge and I have the angle I'm accustomed to with the pick I prefer and I bent the top part to be comfortable yet snug on my thumb. 

Good stuff.

Just figured I'd throw this up there for you guys who shared my feelings on it but hadn't thought to mutilate the thing. You may want to give it a shot as I'm enjoying it a lot now and it only took me about 10 minutes of fiddling.


----------



## ManOnTheEdge (Apr 10, 2013)

Mine arrived today - Birthday present to myself, i'll be testing it out when i get home later

I bought it purely because I want to be able to relax my picking hand more and i also play with my fingers on my right hand fanned.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 10, 2013)

By the way. I did try this with Jazz III XLs. Works much better than standard Jazz IIIs and the tip is the same. So, that is a winning solution.

However, I'm still not sure if it's something I want to stick with. Every now and then I find myself trying to use it. It feels pretty natural except when sweeping. If you change pick angle for certain techniques then no longer being able to feels pretty alien.


----------



## Qweklain (Apr 10, 2013)

Whelp, they sold out and won't be getting more until September...


----------



## ElRay (Apr 10, 2013)

How many folks that got these use them like a thumb-pick? Can you play finger-style/hybrid using your thumb w/o your index finger holding the pick also?

Ray


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Apr 10, 2013)

It can be done. You just have to tighten it enough, is all.

It's a bit fidgety to adjust is all, since you have to bend the metal. It also can easily be squished out of shape.


----------



## Ginsu (Apr 10, 2013)

ElRay said:


> How many folks that got these use them like a thumb-pick? Can you play finger-style/hybrid using your thumb w/o your index finger holding the pick also?
> 
> Ray



I just got mine today, and I'm learning how to do that right now. I use Black Ice picks, which are very small, and I have large thumbs, and adjusting is annoying. I'm trying to start picking with JUST my thumb, since speed is about economy of motion...moving just my thumb to pick would be less movement than my whole hand, no?


----------



## Bigcrow69 (May 29, 2013)

I have been trying to find a pick clip with no luck, I tried on the chris broderick blog website and it wont let me join to go to the store.
If anyone has 1 I will happily buy 1 off them if they are not using it. I will pay the price they paid and postage for 1.


----------



## Black Mamba (May 29, 2013)

Bigcrow69 said:


> I have been trying to find a pick clip with no luck, I tried on the chris broderick blog website and it wont let me join to go to the store.
> If anyone has 1 I will happily buy 1 off them if they are not using it. I will pay the price they paid and postage for 1.


 
This isn't the Broderick pick clip but you may want to check this out:

âGNAZ TAP PICK | Essetipics


----------



## metalsteph (Aug 15, 2013)

fyi - CM Distro is selling the Pick Clip now. Right and left handed versions.

Search for "chris broderick"


----------



## shawnperolis (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry to revive this old thread, but has anyone used this with success? It looks AWESOME and I totally want to try it... But it is sold out right now!

Also, can you rotate the pick with this thing? I love to put my pick sideways and do rapid tapping with it like Herman Li from Dragonforce.


----------



## Merge (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought 2 of them a while back, when they did the second run. I had some difficulty at first, and decided to put it away for a while. I started using it again, after buying an 8 string. I've had better results with it this time around. I had been using a very heavy gauge pick, and it didn't seem to work. I've since switched to a lighter gauge pick, which seems to have helped a great deal. I feel like it puts the pick at a better angle, and has made sweeping easier for me. It's also good for tapping, you don't have to put the pick down, in your mouth, or in your palm. 

You can't rotate the pick, as it's kind of locked into the clip. Also, doing the thumping thing like Tosin Abasi would be impossible with this thing on your thumb. Personally, I like it, but it does take some getting used to. I hope this helps.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 20, 2013)

I still don't get why Broderick didn't licensed the project to Dunlop.
The thingy would cost less, since it would be manifactured in biggest quantity and released everywhere.
For EU guys that stuff costs more than double than US.


----------



## sonicwarrior (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if the demand ist THAT high. It seems like a niche product.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 19, 2016)

And after almost 3 years I got one...so NECRRRRRRRRROOOOOBUMP! 
I got it at work and couldn't immediately use it, but I had a couple of picks in my pocket.
I use the same Tortex Sharp Brod uses, same 1.35 mm...and I was so perplexed that the tiny spikes doesn't punch a hole into the pick for more stability, but oh well...maybe I must try with a sledgehammer...dunno 

Anyway, my picking hand gets way more relaxed.
WAY MORE, and it's a great sensation...something is odd, but I think it's some kind of getting used to the device.
I have no problem with pinch harmonics, I can play fast scales pinching every single note.
Still...I find odd that I have a pick in hand and the index free, so I still end up tapping or chicken picking with the middle, but I bet it's a matter of getting acquainted.
I'm pretty happy after the first 30 minutes.

EDIT: After a bit more testing it doesn't get in the way for slapping or thumping (that thingie Tosin Abasi does with his mile long thumb) if you pay enough attention to the angle...and I must say that the pick clip forces you into the correct hand position for best results with thumping.


----------

